# colorado springs



## rymoses18 (May 17, 2012)

Ok I just moved to Colorado springs. Are there any good freshwater fish stores here? I'm looking for Arowana, peacock bass, red tail cat, something I can start off with small and grow big. I have a 300 gallon tank. Bought a house got approved through the wife to take a wall for a custom tank so I have the size for these fish to grow. Just need to find a pet store or private breeder who sales them help please thank you.


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Redtail cat will outgrow your 300 gallon just a FYI.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So will a peacock bass, IMO. I appreciate the size tank you'll have but always cringe when people mention large species of fish that they want to take home. I would have nothing against them if that is where they stayed. But, the sad truth is when they start getting too big people don't seem to have the stomach to do the right thing and kill the fish and instead think it is a better idea to let go in our waterways and then the fish ends up having young and and it is all over from there. Google Snakehead and read how much they are in our water systems and you'll see what I mean.

Eventually, fish like you mention will be illegal but what will happen is it may take a lot of others with it because they are in the same family. Things like Neon Tetras which share the same family as one of the fish families currently being reviewed could possibly be illegal down the road. 

Nothing against you for wanting larger fish for a larger tank, but personally I would reconsider the species you mention. The less demand signal there is to provide these fish, the less chance of stupidity with keeping them. I would consider some native species possibly.


----------



## rymoses18 (May 17, 2012)

Yes some of u dod not read my whole post. I know they will outgrow the 300 tank. U only read half my post. I'm getting a full wall tank that should b done in a year in some change. I wouldn't put a baby Arowana in oversized tank it would swollow him. FYI I would never get a fish I can't handle rtc and a Arowana would b perfect in a full wall aquarium. Plus a Arowana WOULD NOT SURVIVE IN COLORADOS LOCAL WATERWAYS. Thanx for no help so far! I'll just order online keep AROWANAS ALIVE awsome species to squire and have if u have the space for them. Sorry I don't like neon tetras n guppies like u guys. Btw if anyone has any good ideas not negative let me know. I plan on adopting all of those oversized fish at petstores also already talked to a few that were happy to get them off there hands when my tank is finished.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Peacock bass is already fished for in several lakes in colorado. But I would suggest online ordering. My opinion on the redtail, if its in the same tank as the others you mentioned it would probablly eat the other fish as they will eat anything that will fit into their mouth and both aro and peacock will fit into its mouth.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off,welcome.

Second,I dont think Ben was trying to be rude or burst bubbles.

I personally feel like certain fish shouldnt be kept.WHile nice looking fish,aros are prone to being overbred by many.Ive seen some terrible pics of heavily deformed aros and they sell them for more,as exotic and one of a kind.I think its unfair for the fish as a species to be treated with such disrespect,TBH.

For the size tank you are planning,I think you can get alot of nice fish to go in besides the monsters.Then get the OK from the wife for a monster tank build and get the big ones for it.

You could plant that puppy.BTW theres tons of species out there that are rare and suited to a 300 gallon tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

rymoses18 said:


> Yes some of u dod not read my whole post. I know they will outgrow the 300 tank. U only read half my post. I'm getting a full wall tank that should b done in a year in some change. I wouldn't put a baby Arowana in oversized tank it would swollow him. FYI I would never get a fish I can't handle rtc and a Arowana would b perfect in a full wall aquarium. Plus a Arowana WOULD NOT SURVIVE IN COLORADOS LOCAL WATERWAYS. Thanx for no help so far! I'll just order online keep AROWANAS ALIVE awsome species to squire and have if u have the space for them. Sorry I don't like neon tetras n guppies like u guys. Btw if anyone has any good ideas not negative let me know. I plan on adopting all of those oversized fish at petstores also already talked to a few that were happy to get them off there hands when my tank is finished.


Sadly there are many irresponsible or inexperienced people who want to keep larger species without realizing/caring about what they require. It's your first post on here and it may not be clear to everyone what your level of experience and tank plans are. I'm sure the comments were not intended as a personal attack or even to be negative, just realistic and helpful. Before making such a big commitment it is worth taking into consideration potential problems that might arise. No one is suggesting you keep guppies or neon tetras if you don't like them, the only suggestion jrman made was to look into similar large native species. 

I know of at least 3 red tailed cat being sold or given away in my area. Seeing as there is such an excess of these fish that are unlikely to ever find suitable homes personally I would start by making inquiries about fish looking for homes in your area, ask at a public aquarium or advertize and you may find what you are looking for. Like that you are not supporting any irresponsible trade practices involving these fish and providing one with a needed home. This is the same reasoning as to why I would rather get a dog from a dogs home than buy one from a breeder. I realize this is a personal decision and not a judgment on your choices, it seems like you already have had similar thoughts anyway. The important thing is that you are one of the few responsible fish keepers with the level of experience and commitment (and space) to keep these types of fish. It will be very interesting to learn from your experience and hopefully you will share pics with us .

Maybe you can share more with us about the plans for your large tank and the size it will be. Don't forget that the minimum size for a single adult red tailed cat is probably over 1000 gallons, several large fish are going to need an even bigger tank than one.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing changes with the wall tank. Nothing in your post, which I read, suggested a size big enough for a red-tail, which needs a public aquarium to be kept properly. You could have been putting your 300 in the wall, which is what it looked like to me. Don't yell at people because they can't read your mind - we can only read the words you offer.
U shood b chill, lol.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is an example of a tank suitable for keeping several red tail cats and other large fish:
50000 + 15000 Gallon Monster Tanks - MonsterFishkeepers.com - YouTube


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Snail - good to hear that people are trying to find homes for their red tail cats. If I saw one on craigslist that was free, I would probably get it and then euthanize it. Its a very good liklihood that those same people doing the right thing in trying to find a suitable home, will not want to euthanize the fish when they are unsuccessful. And then it ends up in our waterways.

To the OP, there are a number of native species that would work very well in that size tank providing it is more long than tall.

All I was trying to say was that when and if legislation does go into place to stop selling at least 2 of the 3 you mention, it should tell you something. These are not the type of fish people should keep and to the point that our local ecosystems are potentially decimated. It should not matter what size tank you have or how experienced you are.....personally, I wouldn't even consider it because it would be my intentions of buying one that gets a seller, legal or legit, to continue to try and sell.

Nothing against anything you want to do, just not for me. I spend a lot of time out on my area's local waterways (every weekend) and enjoy them just like they are.


----------

